# UKC Premier and RNC Results.



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations for a job well done for team Evie.🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗

Competition over several days in events like this are really challenging and stressful so I applaud your successes.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Good show team Evie!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Great job! Glad to hear things went well.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You accomplished a lot, including experience stars 🌟. Good going!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations! Both Premier and the RNC are super hard venues.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------

